# Hydro Gyro



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

Is this right?

http://bike.com/atomlab-hydro-twist...uct&utm_medium=CSE&utm_campaign=GoogleProduct

other prices were $50-$80

or is this just one part of the gyro?

in case the price updates cause its on sale it is $4.63 right now...


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

*Item Unavailable*



Moosey said:


> Is this right?
> 
> http://bike.com/atomlab-hydro-twist...uct&utm_medium=CSE&utm_campaign=GoogleProduct
> 
> ...


It looks like the price is for the hollow headset bolt, not the gyro.


----------



## jmmUT (Sep 15, 2008)

To hi-jack, how well do those work anyway? Who's had experience with them?


----------



## gbosbiker (Mar 10, 2009)

jmmorath said:


> To hi-jack, how well do those work anyway? Who's had experience with them?


ive heard good things about them. im not sure exactly what people said, but i havent heard much bad talk about them. the one thing i vaguely remember is that the brakes get a "mushy" feeling. they dont have the solid feel as much. like they compress like a cheapo cable brake. not sure tho. im a brakeless person. and i prefer mechs anywayss

i think they work by having a resevoir of some sort in the gyro part, so when the cable is spliced onto it via the 2 connections, it spins freely on itself allowing braking and gyro action.


----------



## hazdxb (Oct 11, 2008)

OP check this thread out for more info. Like them i wouldn't recommend a hydro gyro just get a long cable, the guy at my lbs steered me away from them even though he would have more money off me since he had tried to run a hydro gyro on his bike and they made his brakes feel mushy
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=585377


----------



## SuperMuffin (Dec 5, 2010)

I have it and it is great except with the atomlab one it leaks everyonce in a while if you really want to go with the hydro gyro get a Trickstuff Tr!xer it is a bit pricey but it works very very wheel. if you don't want to spend that much money i would just run a really really long brake cable whether it be hydro or mechanical


----------

